# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  A great restaurant in Paris

## carolgreen145

What restaurant would you chose if you only had the funds to eat one fabulous (moderate to expensive in price) dinner in Paris? Give me your top 3 choices please.

----------


## GayleR

L'Atelier
Alain Ducasse
Georges

----------

